# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Mods: Insurgency passe en 2.5

## ShinSH

Cela fait longtemps que je ne vous avais pas parlé de mods, actualité chargée oblige. Cette rubrique revient par la grande porte, avec la sortie de la version 2.5 d'Insurgency. De nombreuses améliorations sont au programme, comme le nouveau système de protection de spawn paramétrable par les admins de serveur, le compte du score et des points de morale renouvelé, et des modèles en aimpoint plus précis. De nombreux exploits ont été fixés, grâce au retour de la communauté. Si vous voulez en savoir plus, direction le changelog. Si vous avez déjà cette modification d'Half Life 2 axée combat d'infanterie, il sera automatiquement mis à jour grâce à Steam. Sinon, ce dossier devrait vous convaincre de vous rendre sur cette page pour vous procurer ce mod de qualité professionnelle.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Louck

Je n'ai pas suivis, mais des infos concernant le backdoor ?

----------


## George Sable

Je viens de tester, et c'est excellent. Le tout est plus joli, pas mal de bugs on été corrigés, et un paquet de trucs dans le gameplay qui faisait râler (grenades/rocket spamming, manque d'info en attendant le respawn, manque d'intérêt à la capture des points, etc) ont bénéficié d'une nette amélioration.

Bref, c'est le bien  ::lol:: 




> Je n'ai pas suivis, mais des infos concernant le backdoor ?


J'étais sur le serveur des Baloku au moment où ça s'est passé  ::o: 
On avait eu droit à une annonce sur son retrait, mais je ne vois rien dans le changelog là dessus...

----------


## Carpette

Tiens, faudra que je me le réinstalle quand je récupèrerais le net, histoire de tester ça.
Y'a des canards mubleiens qui y jouent en ce moment ?

----------


## Voodoonice

Apparement les serveurs Linux n'était pas à jour et comme beaucoup de serveur tourne sous Linux...............  ::(:

----------


## manggouste

@Carpette : oui y'en a !
Je m'y suis remis la semaine dernière et c'est vraiment trop bon ce jeu !
Vivement de tester avec cette nouvelle version !

----------


## ShinSH

> Je n'ai pas suivis, mais des infos concernant le backdoor ?


J'ai aps eu le temps de me pencher dessus.

----------


## zuluhed

Pour le backdoor, l'affaire a été réglé durant l'été. Je n'ai pas de lien sous la main, mais je suis dans la communauté française, je peux vous le garantir. _Edit, j'ai retrouvé un lien en parlant =>_ http://portail-v3.baloku.com/insurge...aits/#more-184 _et aussi ici_  http://www.raf-team.net/forum/index...._id=986&page=1

D'ailleurs, je vous préviens qu'un nouveau site communautaire français est en développement. Pour les gens intéresser, je vous invite à venir voir ici => http://insmod.fr/forums/index.php

Et puis si vous êtes intéressé pour jouer en team, venez postulé ici => http://cinq-roues.forumactif.net/ind...90297f22f79b4f

Bon jeux à tous  :;):

----------


## hellsing

Mouai l'histoire de la backdoor m'a sérieusement calmé, dommage j'aimais bien ce mod.

----------


## ShinSH

> Pour le backdoor, l'affaire a été réglé durant l'été. Je n'ai pas de lien sous la main, mais je suis dans la communauté française, je peux vous le garantir. _Edit, j'ai retrouvé un lien en parlant =>_ http://portail-v3.baloku.com/insurge...aits/#more-184 _et aussi ici_  http://www.raf-team.net/forum/index...._id=986&page=1
> 
> D'ailleurs, je vous préviens qu'un nouveau site communautaire français est en développement. Pour les gens intéresser, je vous invite à venir voir ici => http://insmod.fr/forums/index.php
> 
> Et puis si vous êtes intéressé pour jouer en team, venez postulé ici => http://cinq-roues.forumactif.net/ind...90297f22f79b4f
> 
> Bon jeux à tous


Merci pour les infos.  ::):

----------

